# Lower Quarter Panel Trim



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

What determines if a GTO has the lower quarter panel trim piece (parallel with the rocker panel) ? I've seen some GTO's with them, and some without them....both Judges and Non-Judges...Was it something on the earlier cars and got phased out or some dealer add on?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it might have been an early model year option that got phased out, but I don't know that for sure. My 69 was built in December of 1968 and it does have the lower trim behind the rear wheels. It also originally had the 'short snout' water pump which also was phased out later during the model year. That created a real challenge for me in getting all the pulleys and accessories lined up along with a long snout "performance" water pump and SFI-rated balancer with A/C.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they _all_ originally had them.....GTO's, anyhow. I know for certain the earlier ones did. I'm not a "late model" ('68-up) expert, though....


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry I should have specified the year I am looking at, 1969...Seen some with and w/o them...


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

factory fisher body manual shows all the trim.


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure it would, but the manual might also show the GTO emblem in the middle of the dash that got phased out later in 69 from what I read. Just wondering if this quarter panel trim is like that or if it is part of a special package...The car was built June of 69, would make it kind of late...The rear marker lights are also the push in ones (#194) as opposed to #1893 according to Ames...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

According to my GTO Restoration Guide (Amazon.com: Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 (Motorbooks Workshop) (9780879389536): Paul Zazarine: Books), the rear quarter moulding was deleted in mid-1969 production. (page 51)

Bear


----------

